# Reabsorption - how likely?



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi there! 

I've had a fair amount of bad luck looking at breeders over the last year or so... Although now I have found her! She is definitely the person I want to go with! I met her and discussed things had a cup of tea etc. and we get on great. Kiara was on day 9 of her season and then she was mated not long after  She was just scanned yesterday (at 4 weeks & 2 days) and they saw 5 puppies.

How likely IS reabsoroption? Is there anything in particular that causes it? Apparently it's still possible at this stage so I really do not want to get excited (but I can't help it) because I've been let down so much before.

I am SO excited but there's this doubt in the back of my mind that it's going to happen and I'm never going to get a puppy!

If anyone can answer my question it would be much appreciated 

Thanks x


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

scanned -- ultra sound I am hoping?

Reabsorption can happen. Is there a reason you are worried about it in this case?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it sounds like reabsorbtion may have been the run of bad luck with breeders the OP may be referring to...


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't had any experience with it before, just heard about it happening and wondered if it could happen here! 
With other breeders etc. Just found out some bad things about pedigrees + lines. Took me forever to find the right breeder!! 
I don't have any particular reason, that's kinda why I'm asking. How common is it? Is it to do with pituitary dwarfism?


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

And yes - ultra sound


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about re absorption, but I will say that it's best not to get your hopes up until puppy paws hit the ground. There are a lot of different things that can go wrong during the pregnancy (and delivery). And you can't help things by worrying about it, so just relax and wait.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

if they are 5 weeks along and an ultrasound has confirmed that you have 5 pups then you are probably in the clear. find a chart and figure out what the whelping window is and be ready to be present at brith so you dont loose any pups, (not uncommon to loose a pup in the birthing process, and 5 pups is pretty low, seems like the mutts always have 0 losses with huge litters) you'd be more likely to have a stillborn pup or an aborted litter than a "reabsorption" at this point. I know what you mean though, I am on the second breeding with my girl and we are still just hoping for pups.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

It's the breeder that will be dealing with the whelping not myself, as much as I would love to be there! I couldn't be anyway, I'm away in a week to a farm for lambing season, with no internet or mobile (cell) reception (signal). FOR A MONTH 
Certainly going to miss my boyfriend.

I've asked the breeder to call my mum and let her know how the whelping goes so that whenever I get the chance to call then she'll have news for me. Going to take my calendar (GSD calendar of course) and cross off the days 

I'm aware things can go wrong during the whelping process etc. Was just wondering specifically about reabsorption since it's not something I know a great deal about yet.

Thanks for all your answers xx


----------

